
Useful Adobe Flash frameworks and graphical engines for developers - tortilla
http://woork.blogspot.com/2009/05/useful-adobe-flash-frameworks-and.html
======
kqr2
They should probably include adobe's framework cairngorm:

<http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/cairngorm/Cairngorm>

